# UF Critical Care Paramedic Cert. Program



## AeroClinician (Apr 27, 2013)

This is a new program, it looks like it could be better than UMBC's CCEMT-P.

What do you guys think?

http://www.bcn.ufl.edu/dcp2_ccp/curriculum.shtml

It is good for 4yrs instead of only 3yrs with UMBC.
It seems to have more hours.


----------



## Summit (Apr 27, 2013)

140 hours is better than 80 hours...

It is nice they list some college courses they recommend (but don't require).


----------



## AeroClinician (Apr 30, 2013)

Anyone out there that knows about UMBC's program that can offer up any more differences with UF's program?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 30, 2013)

not sure, but if your interested in the CCEMTP at the UMBC, this years class is over half full already and its not until July. Just FYI in case you where interested. Goodluck either way


----------



## jgreenemtp (May 31, 2013)

Having worked with and taught many of the UF ShandsCair flight team I would highly encourage any course that their program puts on. While I have not attended their critical care program myself, a few of my former students have and all seem to back up my assumption- that anything they put on will be first rate!


----------



## Clipper1 (May 31, 2013)

Summit said:


> 140 hours is better than 80 hours...
> 
> It is nice they list some college courses they recommend (but don't require).



I do find it odd for anyone to consider "critical care" without having a solid foundation with these college level courses.  These are the prerequisites to almost every licensed health care professional for entry level. 

•CHM 2045 Chemistry I
•BSC 2010 Core Biology I
•MCB 2010 Microbiology
•PSY 2012 General Psychology
•SPC 2608 Public Speaking
•BSC 2085/2086 Anatomy and Physiology


----------



## Ecgg (Jun 1, 2013)

Firehazmedic said:


> This is a new program, it looks like it could be better than UMBC's CCEMT-P.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> ...



Seems like everyone is having their own version of CC program, must bring in good money. 

One thing to keep in mind most employers when they post an opening for CC position will clearly state: required CCEMTP, FP-C/CCP-C. So if they require CCEMTP you probably will have to get it to gain entry.


----------



## pcbguy (Jun 3, 2013)

I spent some time on the phone with the guy that is running the program at UF. He was previously with UMBC and it sounds like the program he has put together at UF is going to be better. 

Not trying to insult UMBC. I haven't taken either of them. Just my take after talking to him. There are some clinical hours to be done at Shands at UF also as part of the program. 

They have a class that started today and the next one is in December. Hopefully I will be able to give a good synopsis of it by the first of the year.


----------



## Derek Hunt (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank all of you for the kind words regarding our program. If anybody has any additional questions, please feel free to contact me at *<moderator removed>*. Also, come check us out at ATMC 2014 if you plan on attending.


----------



## CANMAN (Sep 4, 2014)

I just wanna see that EC-155, that gonna be at AMTC?


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 4, 2014)

I've heard good things about the UF program... but I'm in the process of doing Ccp program number two and dont know if I wanna do a third or fourth. I mignt just take it anyways just because


----------



## Derek Hunt (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes! The EC 155 will on display at AMTC. Come check it out! TransportJockey: I would like to hear more about the CC courses that you have taken.


----------

